# 에 and 에서



## khearn

could someone please explain the difference between 에 and 에서, thanks


----------



## Myamata

Depend the verb!

origin : 프랑스*에서* 오셨어요 (I came *from *France)
destination : 캐나다*에* 갔어요 (I went *to *Canada)
state : 집*에* 있어요 (I'm *at *home)
action : 병원*에서* 일해요 (I work *at *the hospital)

Perhaps more !?
still learning ^^


----------



## Anais Ninn

Myamata perfectly summarized it.
If I may add,

time: 금요일*에* 갔어요. (I went *on* Friday.)

Hope it helps.

Anais


----------



## Myamata

Wonderful, 고마워요 for the add


----------



## Innocence27

I think the only confusing thing about ~에 and ~에서 is the "action" part,
origin and destination get clear pretty fast when you begin, 
I agree with Anais, Myamata summarized it perfectly, except for one phrase

origin : 프랑스*에서* 오셨어요 (I came *from *France) <= in the translation, cannot be "I", you can't use -시- with "I", if it was "I", it would be 왔어요,
 오셨어요 always implies you're talking about someone else.
___
about the action : 

Basically any place where an *action* happens will need ~에서 

*note *: 있다 and 없다 always take ~에 

example : 창문 옆에 있어요
I'm near the window

창문 옆에서 사과를 먹었어요
I ate an apple near the window

옆에 would have been wrong.   
Because my "action of eating" happens near the window.


----------



## yapjc

I got 2 qn of what to use for the following:
1. 미국( ) 오늘 날씨가 좋아요.
is talking about weather an action or a state?  에 or 에서?
2. 백화점( ) 사람이 많았습니다.
a lot of people in the shopping center. so  에 or 에서 or 에는?

감사합니다


----------



## ilydork

> 1. 미국( ) 오늘 날씨가 좋아요.
> is talking about weather an action or a state?  에 or 에서?
> 2. 백화점( ) 사람이 많았습니다.
> a lot of people in the shopping center. so  에 or 에서 or 에는?


In conversational Korean, answers would vary depending on context (Many other forms such as _에서는, _는/은) 

But given those choices, and as this is a grammar exercise, *'에' *is the best answer for both. 

Side note on #2; '에는' works just as well if in context the number of people in other places was stated/being compared.

:]


----------



## AKoreanUser

I'm with ilydork.

And for #1, in daily life, we rather say "오늘 미국(의) 날씨가 좋아요." Strangely enough, 날씨 is usually used like this: ~의 날씨.

For example,
대구 날씨가 어떠냐?(=대구의 날씨가 어떠냐?)

Or as a topic marker, you can put 은/는 there
미국은 오늘 날씨가 좋아요.

These two choices are definitely more natural than 미국에 오늘 날씨가 좋아요 or 미국에서 오늘 날씨가 좋아요.

Feel free to ask


----------



## yapjc

Hi all,
Thank you for the prompt response.  ha

Actually for the qn on US's weather there is an option of 은, but i sort of ruled it out initially lolx. I think I'm too stuck with the convention thinking to assign 에 or 에서 for places.
So I guess the best answer is the following?
미국은 오늘 날씨가 좋아요.
백화점에는 사람이 많았습니다.

That means
집근처*에는* 가게가 많아요. 
백화점*이* 우리 집*에서* 조금 멀어요. (Shopping center is a little far *from* my house)
하나빌딩옆*에는* 백화점*이* 있습니다
is correct?
So when talking about adjectives(many shops, many people) or eg "there is/exist a shopping center beside Hana Building" if my topic is "beside Hana Building" should use 에는 right? 

On the other hand, if I use 이 for 버스 정류장, the 백화점 should use 에 :
버스 정류장*이* 병원과 백화점앞*에* 있습니다.


감사합니다


----------



## AKoreanUser

What you said in Korean are all correct. It's just I'm not sure about this. If you think one of the following is wrong, let me know.

집근처에 가게가 많아요.
집근처에 가게는 많아요.
백화점은 우리 집에서 조금 멀어요.
백화점이 우리 집에서는 조금 멀어요.
하나빌딩옆에 백화점이 있습니다.
하나빌딩옆에 백화점은 있습니다.
버스 정류장은 병원과 백화점앞에 있습니다.

Here's the answer. Drag the next line after guessing.
They're all right.


----------



## yapjc

네, 알아요. =)

백화점은 우리 집에서 조금 멀어요.
Speaking of 백화점 , my house is a little far from it. lolx

Thank you for the explanations and examples


----------

